# 90'240sx neutral saftey switch location



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

does n e one kno where it is located? is it underthe car right next to the shiftter with a connector?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

ZooYork said:


> does n e one kno where it is located? is it underthe car right next to the shiftter with a connector?


 I always thought it was near the clutch pedal...


----------



## Panda Rox Ur Face (Dec 19, 2004)

There is a little switch that the clutch pedal rests against when released. Just push the pedal in a little and reach around where it was and there is a little button, that is the neutral safety switch.

you can push it in with your finger and start the car to see if it works, just make sure your in neutral.

If your little grommet piece from the factory fell out, then just grab a nut and bolt and screw it in the hole on the clutch pedal.

Good luck


----------

